# mal wieder distcc

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich brauche mal wieder distcc für einen langsamen Rechner:

meine config:

```

sys-devel/distcc-3.1-r5  USE="gnome gtk -avahi -hardened -ipv6 (-selinux) -xinetd" 0 kB
```

cat /etc/conf.d/distccd 

```

# /etc/conf.d/distccd: config file for /etc/init.d/distccd

DISTCCD_OPTS=""

# this is the distccd executable 

DISTCCD_EXEC="/usr/bin/distccd"

# this is where distccd will store its pid file

DISTCCD_PIDFILE="/var/run/distccd/distccd.pid"

# set this option to run distccd with extra parameters

# Default port is 3632.  For most people the default is okay.

DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --port 3632"

# Logging

# You can change some logging options here:

# --log-file FILE

# --log-level LEVEL  [critical,error,warning, notice, info, debug]

#

# Leaving --log-file blank will log to syslog

# example: --log-file /dev/null --log-level warning

# example: --log-level critical

#DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --log-level critical"

DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --log-level debug --log-file /var/log/distcc.log"

# SECURITY NOTICE:

# It is HIGHLY recomended that you use the --listen option

# for increased security. You can specify an IP to permit connections 

# from or a CIDR mask

# --listen accepts only a single IP

# --allow is now mandatory as of distcc-2.18.

# example:  --allow 192.168.0.0/24

# example:  --allow 192.168.0.5 --allow 192.168.0.150

# example:  --listen 192.168.0.2

DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --allow 192.168.3.0/24"

DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --listen 192.168.3.5"

# set this for niceness

# Default is 15

DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} -N 15"

```

cat /etc/distcc/hosts 

```

# --- /etc/distcc/hosts -----------------------

# See the "Hosts Specification" section of

# "man distcc" for the format of this file.

#

# By default, just test that it works in loopback mode.

127.0.0.1   192.168.3.2   192.168.3.5   192.168.3.206   192.168.3.207

```

cat /etc/make.conf

```

Snip

/Snip

##############################################

#Portage

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

FEATURES="distcc"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="pdfimport wiki-publisher"

FEATURES=-parse-eapi-ebuild-head

```

```
DISTCC_DIR="/var/tmp/portage/.distcc/" distccmon-text

distccmon-text[29782] (dcc_mkdir) ERROR: mkdir '/var/tmp/portage/.distcc//state' failed: No such file or directory
```

Leider sehe ich nirgendwo einen distcc im Emerge Verlauf.

Wo setzt man da an?

----------

## syn0ptik

Welcher user läuft distcc?

----------

